# The OUYA News Thread December 2013



## LightyKD (Dec 19, 2013)

*1) Reicast Dreamcast emulator is out.*
When installed, this emulator will show up in your "PLAY" menu. A Discover section - downloadable version has been submitted to OUYA Inc.

*2)New OUYA System Update has been released*
*OUYA Update (Version OUYA-1.2.771)*


Improved recommendations in the System Menu to dynamically give recommendations based on the game you are currently playing.
Added settings to allow gamers to prioritize bluetooth or wi-fi based on their needs. Default settings will automatically prioritize bluetooth with 2 or more controllers connected.
Navigation performance improvements in DISCOVER - This is an ongoing effort, but you should already see noticeable improvements.
Slightly tweaked the position of the active row in DISCOVER to better show rows below it.
More External Storage Open Beta bug fixes
Added spinners to USB dialog boxes to make it more clear that an action is taking place and it's not stalled.
Fixed an issue where ejecting the USB drive sometimes reported that a download was in progress when there was no download.
Fixed an issue where entering game details of an installing game would display no information.
Fixed several cases where a bad removal could require a console restart to get USB functionality back.

Added the ability to ask survey questions in the System Menu. Your feedback is incredibly important to us, so keep an eye out for these questions.
We've got improved error reporting and have added the ability of Customer Service team to work with gamers to get better log information.
Fixed an issue that would cause gamers to get an incremental then full update when they shouldn't (fixed going forward).
*3)New OUYA.TV offer*
_"In less than 24 hours OUYA has sold out of their launch offer - but as a continued “thanks for your support” to the Killing Floor community, they’re offering the promo code “KillingFloor” through the end of the year for $10.00 off your purchase of an OUYA console. Just enter the code when purchasing a system direct!"_

*4) Games on Sale*
*Polarity is on sale. 80% off in the discover section. The game's OUYA.TV page can be found here:*
https://www.ouya.tv/game/Polarity/

*High Flyer Death Defyer is on sale for $1.99 this holiday*
https://www.ouya.tv/game/High-Flyer-Death-Defyer/

I will update this thread as needed.

Update 12/20.2013

*5) OUYA will now sell controller faceplates for $9.99 with free shipping in the United States*






*6) For those of you with OUYA consoles, you should now be seeing a new Abominable Snowman/holiday background instead of the standard "OUYA Controller" system background*









More news to come?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 19, 2013)

There's literally like 1 other person on the internet who gets excited for the Ouya. It's sad.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm quite happy with the direction OUYA are taking. There very many OUYA fans out there, for good reason too.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2013)

oh OUYA is still around?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> There's literally like 1 other person on the internet who gets excited for the Ouya. It's sad.


 


spinal_cord said:


> I'm quite happy with the direction OUYA are taking. There very many OUYA fans out there, for good reason too.


 

And there he is!


----------



## matthi321 (Dec 20, 2013)

this is good news about the dreamcast emulator, if they just can make a fully working psp,ds,and sega saturn emulator, i might considering buying one.


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 20, 2013)

there is also this
Ouya now $59.99 for a limited time


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> there is also this
> Ouya now $59.99 for a limited time


And that time has run out. 



> *Update*: Giant sigh. It's always something. Although it worked when I tried it this morning, apparently this code had a fixed number of uses and has been effectively "used up." I'll contact Ouya and see if they're willing to extend it.
> 
> *Update No. 2*: I spoke to an Ouya rep who confirmed that the promo for Tripwire Interactive's new Ouya game Killing Floor: Calamity (aha!) had indeed "sold out," but that buyers can still get $10 off the regular $99.99 price by applying coupon code KillingFloor at checkout.



Source.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 20, 2013)

A person on Joystiq said:
			
		

> Right.  It's $59.99 "for a limited time" because in a few months it's going to be $29.99.


So true...


Gahars said:


> And there he is!


 

Lol this comment right here sums up the Rise (sorta) and eventual fall of the (BO)Ouya.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2013)

spinal_cord said:


> I'm quite happy with the direction OUYA are taking. There very many OUYA fans out there, for good reason too.


 

There's dozens of us!

Dozens!


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> There's dozens a dozen of us!
> 
> Dozens A dozen!


 
FTFY 

On a serious note though, my local electronics store has two OUYA's in stock now which I found quite surprising. On a side note, it still doesn't carry the Wii U systems at all, they only have a handful of games... so...

OUYA > Wii U?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2013)

I was kinda hopeful to see a new competitor in the gaming market... but i really dont think these micro consoles are going to make an changes really. The ouya seems like a smartphone with TV hookups and a controller. 

Maybe the Steam machine will hold its weight in water, but these little guys wont be around for long.


----------



## emigre (Dec 20, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> The ouya seems like a smartphone with TV hookups and a controller.


 

That's exactly what it is.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 20, 2013)

Say what you guys will, I absolutely love my OUYA and it has provided me with countless hours of fun. Now that this new Dreamcast emulator is out I'm going to be spending even more time with my OUYA. It's an amazing machine for the 99 dollars they're asking for. Unless it will have a Tegra 5 or I'm somehow gifted one, I'll might skip OUYA 2 in favor of OUYA 3 and yes I'm sure there WILL be a OUYA 3. It's only a matter of time before bigger studios start taking notice and bring their games over.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Say what you guys will, I absolutely love my OUYA and it has provided me with countless hours of fun. Now that this new Dreamcast emulator is out I'm going to be spending even more time with my OUYA. It's an amazing machine for the 99 dollars they're asking for. Unless it will have a Tegra 5 or I'm somehow gifted one, I'll might skip OUYA 2 in favor of OUYA 3 and yes I'm sure there WILL be a OUYA 3. It's only a matter of time before bigger studios start taking notice and bring their games over.



I had near countless hours of fun playing a game on a windows ME machine.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 20, 2013)

emigre said:


> That's exactly what it is.


False.

...you can use a smartphone to phone your friends and family - can't do that on the OUYA.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 20, 2013)

I wonder why Nvidia's shield doesn't get as much hate as the OUYA. It obviously better but also is a waste of potential.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 20, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> I wonder why Nvidia's shield doesn't get as much hate as the OUYA. It obviously better but also is a waste of potential.


 

Shield doesnt get any hate because nobody gives a damn about it. seriously, the only people willing to pau 200+ for that things are spoiled rich kids and tech junkies.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 20, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Shield doesnt get any hate because nobody gives a damn about it. seriously, the only people willing to pau 200+ for that things are spoiled rich kids and tech junkies.


 
For all intents and purposes, the Shield does exactly what the OUYA does except better, plus it's portable so you can take it anywhere with you. I don't see how spending $200+ makes you a spoiled tech junkie - that's about as much as the PSVita/3DS at launch.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2013)

I bought a Roku instead for my mom. $40 cheaper and it does all the multimedia stuff (if not more). All I miss out on is some shitty games.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Shield doesnt get any hate because nobody gives a damn about it. seriously, the only people willing to pau 200+ for that things are spoiled rich kids and tech junkies.


Nobody gives a damn about the Ouya yet nobody likes it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2013)

It's mostly because the Ouya was a Kickstarter by a bunch of rich people who didn't feel like investing their own money into a venture. And news about the console got worse and worse as it came along.

Shield was just some thing Nvidia made. Woohoo.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 20, 2013)

If the OUYA, Shield and PSVita all became one machine they would finally be what they were intended to be. They solve each other's problems so well.

PSVita = no games and crappy memory cards but is appealing and has nice controls.
OUYA = Everything from the controller to the console itself but has good emulators and Price point
NVidia = Too bulky and unappealing but is powerful and versatile


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Nobody gives a damn about the Ouya yet nobody likes it.


 

If by nobody, you mean you the have fun over there lol. I know a whole community of OUYA gamers and things with OUYA are getting better as the time goes by.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> If by nobody, you mean you the have fun over there lol. I know a whole community of OUYA gamers and things with OUYA are getting better as the time goes by.


Then go post with that community instead of getting mad at this one because we don't care about shit.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Then go post with that community instead of getting mad at this one because we don't care about shit.


 
www.Ouyatemp.net


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Then go post with that community instead of getting mad at this one because we don't care about shit.


 

Who said I was mad? No need to be aggressive because you don't like a particular product. Also this is a OUYA news thread. Why post in a thread you don't care about. There ARE some OUYA owners here on Temp even if they aren't as vocal as I am. This thread is for them and for that potential OUYA buyer. You are obviously not the target audience so instead of wasting your time with this thread, go post in other threads that tickle your fancy. It's as simple as that. This is a huge forum, ya kno.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 20, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Who said I was mad? No need to be aggressive because you don't like a particular product. Also this is a OUYA news thread. Why post in a thread you don't care about. There ARE some OUYA owners here on Temp even if they aren't as vocal as I am. This thread is for them and for that potential OUYA buyer. You are obviously not the target audience so instead of wasting your time with this thread, go post in other threads that tickle your fancy. It's as simple as that. This is a huge forum, ya kno.


 
+1 like for correctly using "tickle your fancy" in a sentence.


----------



## Another World (Dec 20, 2013)

for everyone taking this thread off-topic by being a hater of the system, its concept, its games, its design, its specs, whatever, have you actually played with one? the ouya has some great games, some pretty amazing games on the horizon, and is essentially a tiny 99 emulator that can provide thousands of retro experiences. the only complaint left is the latency issue of the controller, and not everyone experiences it. i've been talking to a few devs that have never been able to recreate it and some users who said it was fixed by using new batteries. OUYA as a company has been amazingly supportive of their hardware. they know exactly what they did wrong the first time and are already planning v2 of the system. it looks like they will iron out the issues at that point. hopefully they will go with their original plan and offer reduced priced upgrade units to previous owners.

i am still trying to understand what mobile technology has to do with anything? everyone is so quick to point that out. so what if its a phone in a box with a controller. it should be about the gaming/emulation experiences. what does it matter what delivers those experiences, as long as you had fun at the end of your gaming session. 



ShadowSoldier said:


> Then go post with that community instead of getting mad at this one because we don't care about shit.



please, its you who has an issue. our community is 296,206 members. last i checked you aren't speaking for our community. the OP likes the OUYA and wants to keep an updated thread about its releases. what is the problem with that? if you don't like it, simply don't post. don't be an asshole and derail the topic because you feel a need to express your opinion so vividly. post once that you don't like the system, that you don't see the point of this thread, that you won't be reading or following it, then go on about your day. 

-another world


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2013)

Another World said:


> please, its you who has an issue. our community is 296,206 members. last i checked you aren't speaking for our community. the OP likes the OUYA and wants to keep an updated thread about its releases. what is the problem with that? if you don't like it, simply don't post. don't be an asshole and derail the topic because you feel a need to express your opinion so vividly. post once that you don't like the system, that you don't see the point of this thread, that you won't be reading or following it, then go on about your day.
> 
> -another world



No issue at all. Also, yeah... sort of,, no reason to repeat what Lighty said.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 20, 2013)

Edit: Wait, people are excited about this thing on here because you can play Dreamcast games via emulator on it? Did that come standard or was it hacked? This forum goes loco with hacking news, but this is weird.


Another World said:


> for everyone taking this thread off-topic by being a hater of the system, its concept, its games, its design, its specs, whatever, have you actually played with one? the ouya has some great games, some pretty amazing games on the horizon, and is essentially a tiny 99 emulator that can provide thousands of retro experiences. the only complaint left is the latency issue of the controller, and not everyone experiences it. i've been talking to a few devs that have never been able to recreate it and some users who said it was fixed by using new batteries. OUYA as a company has been amazingly supportive of their hardware. they know exactly what they did wrong the first time and are already planning v2 of the system. it looks like they will iron out the issues at that point. hopefully they will go with their original plan and offer reduced priced upgrade units to previous owners.
> 
> -another world


 
The OUYA Hate Thread December 2013.  No, you're right about the games; they're the only thing that matter. I don't remember hating it really; it was just the shape. But I could compare it to a GameCube...


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 20, 2013)

Updated the first post. OUYA Inc. will now be selling plastic controller faceplates. You can view the colors in that post.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 20, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Updated the first post. OUYA Inc. will now be selling plastic controller faceplates. You can view the colors in that post.


I pretty sure those are overprice.

Will they be providing color for the console too?


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 20, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I pretty sure those are overprice.
> 
> Will they be providing color for the console too?


 

Sadly no other colored consoles. I really want to buy a white shell. The holiday edition white OUYA console looks lovely!


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 20, 2013)

I like this console, the Vita, Dynasty Warriors and Other M


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 21, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> PSVita = no games and crappy memory cards but is appealing and has nice controls.


 

It hasn't had no games for a looong time.
But you'd know that if you actually...y'know...knew anything about the thing.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 21, 2013)

Anyone who genuinely hates the OUYA when the only source of info they have is bad internet review written by people who also have no idea about what they are trying to accomplish, really has no say in the matter. OUYA aren't trying to compete with Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft. Nor are they trying to compete with Apple or Google. They want to carve out a new (or rather old) demographic, especially among those who dislike the way that the games industry has been heading the past decade or so. Remember when everyone though Nintendo were stupid for targeting the Wii and non-games? how much they would fail by not specifically targeting the 'core' first-person shooter crowd? Look what happened there.

I bought my OUYA a while ago, since then it has had a couple of firmware updates, fixing quite a few issue that genuine users have commented about. Unlike system updates on other machine, these guys actually tell you what they've done, none of this 'general upgrades to help user experience' crap. Having developed for Apple in the past, I can also tell you all that the app submission process is not only much much easier, but you receive genuinely useful feedback from the app review people, even personal comments about how much they enjoy the games etc. I've even had emails out of the blue from other members of the OUYA team telling me how much they enjoyed my game.
To those complaining about the hardware choices made by OUYA, Nintendo have proved a few times over that better hardware does not make a better system. It's entirely down to the games people make for it and how much people enjoy playing those games. To top it off, there are more than 500 games on OUYA, some of those by big name developers.

To some up whats good about OUYA - They want to return to the golden gaming age of the 70s and 80s, when the entire industry wasn't run by a couple of big companies and that anyone who wanted, could make a game that they and others can enjoy playing on a genuine games console without having to pay $thousands for the 'privilege'.
They want to prove to the world that you don't need to spend $20,000,000 on a game for it to be good, you don't have to sell your games for $70 get make back your money and mostly, you shouldn't rely on a couple of big companies to tell you which games are good and which aren't.

So before you go hating a system, buy one, play some of the games, hell play all of the games, but don't just rely on what a couple of people have said about early preview units. That's just plain stupidity.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 21, 2013)

spinal_cord you said that perfectly! The OUYA has really changed into a solid platform over the past few months.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 21, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Updated the first post. OUYA Inc. will now be selling plastic controller faceplates. You can view the colors in that post.


 
Any info if they're going to give the models away too? I'd love to see 3D printing being used to make custom plates for the Ouya controller design.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 21, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Any info if they're going to give the models away too? I'd love to see 3D printing being used to make custom plates for the Ouya controller design.


 

I'm not sure if someone has already made the 3D printer files for the controller plates but here is the 3D printer file for the console shell

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:66411

I just wish I had a 3D printer to use so that I can make a white shell.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 21, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> I'm not sure if someone has already made the 3D printer files for the controller plates but here is the 3D printer file for the console shell
> 
> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:66411
> 
> I just wish I had a 3D printer to use so that I can make a white shell.


 
I've got about 20 different priced (10-30k ea) industrial level printers available free for use at the Uni (pay for material, which is quite close to nothing depending on the material type). I also study production engineering (just finishing my Master's in about 6 months with the thesis) and have quite a few people accepting tasks to test them out. The machines are mostly under a year old and the professor responsible for the whole digital design lab is a friend of mine 

If I buy an OUYA, I'll be sure to add some shells here. Thanks for the model


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 21, 2013)

Qtis said:


> I've got about 20 different priced (10-30k ea) industrial level printers available free for use at the Uni (pay for material, which is quite close to nothing depending on the material type). I also study production engineering (just finishing my Master's in about 6 months with the thesis) and have quite a few people accepting tasks to test them out. The machines are mostly under a year old and the professor responsible for the whole digital design lab is a friend of mine
> 
> If I buy an OUYA, I'll be sure to add some shells here. Thanks for the model


 

A while back, I talked to BDG customs (a site that makes custom OUYa cases) about this file they recommend using PLA not ABS. the latter shrinks a bit and the OUYA's board wont fit into the case.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 21, 2013)

In 2 years 39$ android tablets given to african children for free will overpower the ouya.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 21, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> In 2 years 39$ android tablets given to african children for free will overpower the ouya.


 
In a way, can't the same be said for most electronics at the moment?


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 21, 2013)

Qtis said:


> In a way, can't the same be said for most electronics at the moment?


Are you trying to tell me that I can build myself a PC that's equivalent to a ps4 for 100$ in the upcoming years? If yes then I cant fucking wait!


----------



## Qtis (Dec 21, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Are you trying to tell me that I can build myself a PC that's equivalent to a ps4 for 100$ in the upcoming years? If yes then I cant fucking wait!


 
Possibly not, but you could build a $2000 PC for $500. Looking at how fast the prices drop for high end parts, it would not be unheard of.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 21, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> In 2 years 39$ android tablets given to african children for free will overpower the ouya.


 


No shit, Sherlock! The same could be said about Wii, PS3, 360, and every other game console. You say this point as if it's some way to knock down the OUYA but the OUYA is a gaming console. As long as games are still being made for it, the console will still be a valid product. Quite frankly the console is selling and a lot of good things are happening in the OUYA scene. There are plenty of great OUYA exclusives. Heck even the ones that aren't exclusives, many of them are OUYA optimized. Anywho, I need to get back to work planning out the "OUYA Game of the Year" episode of "OUYA Nation".


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 21, 2013)

fuck shield Ouya Sony Microsoft and Nintendo BRING ON THE STEAMBOX/Steam Machine


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 21, 2013)

Im actually considering buying an ouya for the shame of it!  I just want a console that I can plug into the TV to run all things Nes, Snes, Genesis, GBA etc.  The only thing im unsure of is that the controller is meant to be "a bit shit"  but that you can use the Dual Shock 3 etc.  Is this kind of stuff easy to set up?


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 21, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Im actually considering buying an ouya for the shame of it! I just want a console that I can plug into the TV to run all things Nes, Snes, Genesis, GBA etc. The only thing im unsure of is that the controller is meant to be "a bit shit" but that you can use the Dual Shock 3 etc. Is this kind of stuff easy to set up?


 

You can use so many different controllers that it's not even funny! I have two additional wired XBox 360 wired controllers that I use with it and I also have a new tablet (that I can't touch until Wednesday ) that I plan to use as an additional controller.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 21, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> You can use so many different controllers that it's not even funny! I have two additional wired XBox 360 wired controllers that I use with it and I also have a new tablet (that I can't touch until Wednesday ) that I plan to use as an additional controller.


 
Yeah in that case then I think im going to take the plunge if I can get hold of one at a decent price.


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 21, 2013)

I've played a lot of the Ouya games.

...On my phone and tablet. With a controller.

Don't judge Ouya until you've played it's games? Hahaaaa. A few nice exclusives but that's it... That being said I don't hate the system or find it completely pointless.

If the price goes back down to the $60 or whatever it was though, I would gladly get one for TV purposes.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 21, 2013)

If anyone plans to buy an OUYA...

*1) You can buy one from OUYA.TV @ the price of 99 and get the free five dollars in game credit but even better, add in the 10 dollars off promo code of "KillingFloor" and get the system for 89.99 -not sure if you still get the five dollars in game credit if you use the promo code but if you do, that's full of WIN!*

http://shop.ouya.tv/






*2 ) For those of you planning on buying one from Amazon, here is a list of the top six cheapest, new OUYA consoles...*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...1387663054&sr=8-1&keywords=OUYA&condition=new


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 21, 2013)

It sucks to be in the UK, why is the official price $99.99 in the US and £99.99 in the UK.  Blatant fookin rip off again over here.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 21, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> It sucks to be in the UK, why is the official price $99.99 in the US and £99.99 in the UK. Blatant fookin rip off again over here.


 

Shipping?  I'm not sure but you could always ask OUYA Inc. They're fairly open people and are usually really good at answering questions.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 21, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> It sucks to be in the UK, why is the official price $99.99 in the US and £99.99 in the UK.  Blatant fookin rip off again over here.


I don't know where people get this nonsense from. The US price is BEFORE tax and the UK price is INCLUDING tax. So the actual price is similar for both regions.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 21, 2013)

spinal_cord said:


> I don't know where people get this nonsense from. The US price is BEFORE tax and the UK price is INCLUDING tax. So the actual price is similar for both regions.


 

Ahhh i see!  So if i was to go over to America then and change £100 into local currency (about $160) id get an Ouya but have nothing left over in terms of money?  Or would i perhaps still have about $50 in my pocket left over?  The point I was trying to make was nothing to do with tax, it was that it is actually, genuinely cheaper over there than it is here.


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2013)

spinal_cord said:


> I don't know where people get this nonsense from. The US price is BEFORE tax and the UK price is INCLUDING tax. So the actual price is similar for both regions.


Unless sales tax in the US is 63%, the prices aren't that similar.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 22, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Ahhh i see! So if i was to go over to America then and change £100 into local currency (about $160) id get an Ouya but have nothing left over in terms of money? Or would i perhaps still have about $50 in my pocket left over? The point I was trying to make was nothing to do with tax, it was that it is actually, genuinely cheaper over there than it is here.


 

i don't think americans get the "rip off britan" tagline, but as for the topic madcatz are doing a android console aswell and the specs seem to be much better than the ouya, only problem is the price it costs around £300 i think.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 22, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> i don't think americans get the "rip off britan" tagline, but as for the topic madcatz are doing a android console aswell and the specs seem to be much better than the ouya, only problem is the price it costs around £300 i think.


 


That MOJO console is the first ive seen of it.  Looks nice and sleek as well.  £219 they have it for on their own website.  Is tegra 4 a big step up from tegra 3?


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 22, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> That MOJO console is the first ive seen of it. Looks nice and sleek as well. £219 they have it for on their own website. Is tegra 4 a big step up from tegra 3?


 

yes it's very nice and very expensive (wish i had one though) and it's tegra 4 so it's future proof for now.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> There's dozens of us!
> 
> Dozens!


 
last i checked dozens =/= 2


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 22, 2013)

M.O.J.O. has decent specs. Yes, they're better than OUYA on paper but it all comes down to development community and optimizations. I seriously doubt we will see a game that will fully utilize Tegra 4 before Tegra 5 comes out and by then I'm sure the OUYA will be sporting a nice Tegra 5 card. Also, think about this. M.O.J.O. will be relying heavily on Google Play. While that sounds great from the beginning, that means that you will literally have to shuffle through a ton of games just to find ones that are TV friendly and controller compatible.

EVERY game and app in OUYA's "Discover" section is guaranteed to be compatible with the OUYA controller and not to mention, you aren't "dinged" for installing Google Play on your OUYA. Personally I use both stores on my OUYA. I will always buy the OUYA version of a game first but I'm not blind to the fact that some devs just wont bring their games over so I use Google Play for the other games.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 22, 2013)

spinal_cord said:


> Anyone who genuinely hates the OUYA when the only source of info they have is bad internet review written by people who also have no idea about what they are trying to accomplish, really has no say in the matter. OUYA aren't trying to compete with Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft. Nor are they trying to compete with Apple or Google. They want to carve out a new (or rather old) demographic, especially among those who dislike the way that the games industry has been heading the past decade or so. Remember when everyone though Nintendo were stupid for targeting the Wii and non-games? how much they would fail by not specifically targeting the 'core' first-person shooter crowd? Look what happened there.
> 
> I bought my OUYA a while ago, since then it has had a couple of firmware updates, fixing quite a few issue that genuine users have commented about. Unlike system updates on other machine, these guys actually tell you what they've done, none of this 'general upgrades to help user experience' crap. Having developed for Apple in the past, I can also tell you all that the app submission process is not only much much easier, but you receive genuinely useful feedback from the app review people, even personal comments about how much they enjoy the games etc. I've even had emails out of the blue from other members of the OUYA team telling me how much they enjoyed my game.
> To those complaining about the hardware choices made by OUYA, Nintendo have proved a few times over that better hardware does not make a better system. It's entirely down to the games people make for it and how much people enjoy playing those games. To top it off, there are more than 500 games on OUYA, some of those by big name developers.
> ...



Couple of things though, is the "golden age of gaming" you speak of, is when the game industry started to go down hill, with the market being over saturated with consoles. Hell even this day I personally think there are too many consoles.

Also, if Ouya is meant to not compete with the big 3, then they shouldn't be holding their own event across the street from E3.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 22, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Ahhh i see!  So if i was to go over to America then and change £100 into local currency (about $160) id get an Ouya but have nothing left over in terms of money?  Or would i perhaps still have about $50 in my pocket left over?  The point I was trying to make was nothing to do with tax, it was that it is actually, genuinely cheaper over there than it is here.





Veho said:


> Unless sales tax in the US is 63%, the prices aren't that similar.



VAT is not the only expense involved, there is also import duty and shipping charges. All of which get passed on to the customer. 
For example, my girlfriend was going to buy a figurine from US. The original cost was about $90, the shipping was about $30 and import taxes was about $70. This brought the final cost to more than double the purchase price....she decided against it


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> spinal_cord you said that perfectly! The OUYA has really changed into a solid platform over the past few months.


 
The problem with the OUYA is that the OUYA is _not_ a platform in and out of itself - Android is. Other than a handful of exclusives _(which more than likely can be launched on different devices anyways)_ the OUYA doesn't break out of the mold, it's yet another Android device and you can experience anything it has to offer on any other Android device, at least that's how I see it.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 22, 2013)

spinal_cord said:


> VAT is not the only expense involved, there is also import duty and shipping charges. All of which get passed on to the customer.
> For example, my girlfriend was going to buy a figurine from US. The original cost was about $90, the shipping was about $30 and import taxes was about $70. This brought the final cost to more than double the purchase price....she decided against it


 
If the person happens to be in the US for example for work or travel, you're allowed to import stuff up to a total of... erm. I think it's around 500€ (at least for Finland). In that case, it would make sense to buy from the US. But alas, it depends a lot on the situation. My PSVita for example cost me about 130 euros (White PSVita, AC3:L, 4GB memory, PSABR, 3months PS+) while the price would have been about 300 euros here. It was including shipping and all the rest via Amazon. Happened to be about 50 lower in just numbers for the starting price so it was really worth it, but I digress.


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...the OUYA doesn't break out of the mold, it's yet another Android device and you can experience anything it has to offer on any other Android device, at least that's how I see it.


It's a good value for money.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2013)

Veho said:


> It's a good value for money.


Here I agree - it is. The problem being that chances are that you, your family and your dog already have devices that do the exact same thing and are compatible with the exact same software, making the purchase sort of pointless.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Here I agree - it is. The problem being that chances are that you, your family and your dog already have devices that do the exact same thing and are compatible with the exact same software, making the purchase sort of pointless.


 

Not necessarily, for example, if I have a galaxy tab 7", then I cant' plug it into a TV....
This device not only plugs into a TV, but because it runs of a real power supply rather than batteries, then it can run everything to its full spec, rather than under-clocking things to save power. Not only that, it doesn't run 'phone' crap in the background, leaving more resources for the games.
Sure it might be 'just a none portable Android device' but thats what people wanted, enough people to raise $8m and to keep sales going afterward. I know people who don't see the point, will never go out and buy one, but consider this, one of the biggest complaints people have ever had about modern mobile games is that there are no 'real' controller options. Creating phones with game controllers built in hasn't worked so well, creating 3rd party controllers also hasn't worked very well either. It has taken Apple nearly 7 years to listen to people and even bother to lay the foundations for controller support. But then here comes an Android device capable of playing a lot of the current Android games, as well as a whole bunch (500+) of new games ported or created specifically for it, on your TV with a real controller and people are now complaining that 'you can just do that on your phone'.

You wont convince the people who like OUYA to think its a bad idea, similarly those of us who like OUYA might not be able to convince those that don't, that it is a good idea.
But if I wanted this functionality and my current phone does not support it, would it be better for me to pay $300 - $500 for a new phone just so I can plug it into a TV, or $99 for a console that runs most of the same games?


----------

